# Broken-Orange Neutered Male Needs New Forever Home in Indiana



## mitchellfoster (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey guys, I have a 6 year old broken-orange domestic bunny named Toby (Tobias). I'm look to rehome because I will be moving from Indianapolis to Boston this September and I will not be able to take him with me due to housing arrangements. This is a really tough choice, but I know he'll be happier in a home where he can have some space. He's pretty gentle, healthy, and is actively mostly in the morning. Currently, I have a 5-foot x 5-foot playpen attached to his cage that he spends time in, but we do let him roam around the main level of our home supervised throughout the day. 

If you have any interest in becoming his new forever home, or know someone in the area that might be able to help, I would truly appreciate it. I'm willing to travel if the right opportunity presents itself.


----------

